# T-Shirt druck



## Zé Roberto (14. August 2004)

Hallo

Eine Frage, und zwar:
Ist es möglich, ein in Photoshop erstelltes Bild auf ein schwarzes T-Shirt zu drucken ohne das es beim waschen wieder raus geht?

Vielen dank im vorraus

Zé Roberto


----------



## Philip Kurz (14. August 2004)

Das hat dann aber weniger was mit Photoshop im
Allgemeinen zu tun, sondern mehr mit dem Drucker.  
Mittlerweile gibt es doch (afaik) bedruckbare Folien
zu kaufen, die dann auf ein T-Shirt gebügelt werden.
Du kannst dir auch einen "Internet-T-Shirt-Shop" raussuchen,
bei dem du eigene Bilder hochladen und auf ein
beliebiges T-Shirt "klatschen" kannst.


----------



## MSavage (14. August 2004)

Ich mach es immer so, dass ich die Datein auf einer CD-Rom speicher und damit denn in der Stadt / örtliche Copyshops die Preise einhol.
Dann stimmt auch die Qualität weil mit den Folien ist es nicht wirklich schön


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. August 2004)

Hallo,

Wie radde schon gesagt hat, liegt das Verfahren am Drucker bzw. der Firma.
Allerdings ist es auch möglich, das Ganze ohne Folien, im Fachjargon auch
Transferdruck genannt, zu realisieren.
Normalerweise müßte es jede Druckerei ohne Probleme schaffen, aber wenn
es sich um eine große Stückzahl handelt, kann ich ja mal ein bißchen Werbung
machen 

http://www.world-of-textiles.com

Für weitere Fragen stehe ich gern zur Verfügung.

Gruss Markus


----------



## Clubkatze (15. August 2004)

Hat vielleicht jemand nen´Shop wo man preisgünstig einzelne machen lassen kann? Ansonsten gucke ich mal bei den x-copyshops oder beim Tshirtdruckgeschäft...


----------



## rAvEnXXL (16. August 2004)

Beim erstellen von Grafiken für Shirts würde ich auf vektorbasierende Grafikprogramme zurückgreifen (zb. Illustrator). Vektorgrafiken kannst Du ja wie sicher bekannt beliebig skalieren. Als Vorteil daraus musst Du dir beim Erstellen des Motivs keine Gedanken machen, ob Du ein Shirt Größe S oder XXL bedrucken lassen willst.
Aus diesem Gesichtspunkt gesehen ist Photoshop allgemein für diese Zwecke ungeeignet.


----------



## ShadowMan (16. August 2004)

Hi du!

Was das Skalieren angeht muss ich raven Recht geben, jedoch habe ich noch nie T-Shirts gesehn die unterschiedlich große Logos auf unterschiedlich großen T-Shirts haben!? Meines Wissens sind die Logos bzw. das Gedruckte immer gleich groß  

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## rAvEnXXL (16. August 2004)

hehe ich habe auch Motiv und nicht Logo geschrieben


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. August 2004)

Ist bei einem T-Shirtdruck nicht Logo und Motiv das Gleiche?
Es geht einzig um allein um das "Bildchen" was gedruckt werden soll.

Zum Theam "Photoshop ist dafür ungeeignet.": Dann weiß ich endlich, warum
die Firma, wo ich arbeite nur Aufträge von Adidas, der halben Bundesliga und
Formel 1 bekommt... weil sie die ganzen ankommenden Mails mit Photoshop
bearbeitet.. Soviel dazu.  

Summa summarum kann man das Druckmotiv bedenkenlos mit PS bearbeiten,
es kommt einzig und allein auf eine ordentliche Bildgröße und dpi-Anzahl an.

Gruss Markus


----------



## ShadowMan (16. August 2004)

Dachte eigentlich auch das Logo = Motiv ist.

Welche Bildgröße/dpi-Zahl schlägst du für solche Dinge vor, Markus?

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. August 2004)

Also die dpi-Anzahl sollte, wie auch vom "Papierdruck" bekannt, 300 dpi sein
und die Bildgröße eben in etwa dem Motiv entsprechen. Da ist dann natürlich
die cm-Angabe vorteilhafter als die Pixelangabe.
Eigentlich ein ziemlich einfaches Ding, wenn man den gesunden Menschenverstand
einsetzt 

Gruss Markus


----------



## ShadowMan (16. August 2004)

Danke dir!

Hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht gehabt, habs nur oft erlebt das Vektorlogos verlangt wurden (vor allem bei Beflockungen).

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. August 2004)

Ich nehme an, dass das deswegen von Vorteil ist, da ja Beflockungen größtenteils
mit Schrift verbunden ist, welche astrein dargestellt werden muss.
Da bei uns vermehrt Schrift und Bild ineinander fließen, kann ich dies leider nicht beurteilen,
aber es ist keinesfalls grundsätzlich falsch, Vektorformate zu schicken.
Ich wollte eigentlich nur sagen, dass man mit beiden Formaten recht passable
Ergebnisse erzielen kann.

In diesem Sinne
Gruss Markus


----------



## Zé Roberto (16. August 2004)

Hallo nochmal!

Und diese farbigen Grafiken kann man dann auch bedenkenlos auf ein *schwarzes*  T-Shirt drucken (über Transferfolie) oder?

Habe nämlich schon oft gelesen, dass das bedrucken von schwarzen T-Shirts über eine Transferfolie nicht möglich sei,  da es die farben nicht annimmt oder die Folie erst gar nicht auf dem T-Shirt hällt!

! DANKE IM VORRAUS !

Cu Zé Roberto


----------



## Clubkatze (17. August 2004)

Zé Roberto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo nochmal!
> 
> Und diese farbigen Grafiken kann man dann auch bedenkenlos auf ein *schwarzes*  T-Shirt drucken (über Transferfolie) oder?
> ]



Es gibt für schwarze Shirts spezielle Folien...


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. August 2004)

Wieso muss es unbedingt Transferdruck sein? Erstens bröckelt Dir nach spätestens
3 Mal Waschen die Farbe ab und zweitens sieht IMHO ein Direktdruck viel
schöner aus.

Dennoch muss ich sagen, dass es kein Problem ist, Transferfolie auf schwarze
T-Shirts zu bringen und dafür muss keine spezielle Folie verwendet werden.
Das Motiv wird auf speziell beschichtetes Papier kopiert und dann in einer
Art Abziehbildverfahren "aufgebügelt". Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, welche Farbe
das Shirt hat.
So ist es jedenfalls bei uns, informiere Dich am Besten da mal in der Druckerei
Deines Vertrauens.

Gruss Markus


----------

